# Alfalfa/Oat 70/30 pellets Question/Opinions needed



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been feeding Alfalfa pellets from Tractor supply since my goats were babies. Went to the "mom and pop" feed store this time because I needed a bale of alfalfa. Decided to pick up my chicken feed and alfalfa pellets there too because tractor supply is on the other side of town. Well for starters they gave me the wrong chicken feed, 18% medicated starter instead of 21% grower. So I need to take it back. Then I just checked the label on the alfalfa pellets and its Alfalfa/Oat pellets 70/30. Only 13% max crude protein instead of the 15% max crude protein of the other stuff I've been feeding. And only 32% crude fiber as opposed to 35%. It has twice as much ash, and no sodium listed on the label. I'm not even sure the carry the straight alfalfa pellets or if this was a mess up too..

Only my wether eats it. I give him a big scoop in the morning while the doe eats her grain. Actually the doe eats a couple bites a day probably. They also get baled alfalfa every other day and brush every other day(on the off days). Is it a big deal if I try and feed this to him for the next couple weeks? I still have a little of the old stuff, I can mix it in and try to switch him over(  ), would just have to transition back in 2 weeks though. Do you think they'll take it back? I didnt open it. 

I _really_ wanted to like them. They're really nice, but even the baled alfalfa looks crappy this time. The people at our tractor supply are pretty *un*friendly, but I think its worth paying a couple dollars more and actually get the stuff you need. Plus I live about 30 minutes from either.. So its not like I actually saved money buying the chicken feed at $14 instead of $18(or whatever flock raiser is now). And the alfalfa pellets cost the same as TSC.   

The stuff I've been feeding.






The new stuff.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not sure about the ash....but oats are pretty good feed for goats so I wouldn't worry about them in the mix. Maybe someone that knows a little more about the ash could pop in and enlighten us. I know the ash is just the leftover minerals when the feed is burned...thats why its called ash. But I don't know if the 12 percent for the goats would be significant since it is 2x the amount you have been feeding.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

Ash represents the total minerals with in the feed.
So there is twice as much mineral matter in the Alfalfa/Oat Hay pellet than in the Alfalfa Hay Pellet.

Chris


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, I had no idea what the ash was/was for.   


I called the feed store today and he said come back to exchange the chicken feed. I also asked if he sold straight alfalfa pellets or just the alfalfa/oat hay mix pellets, he said he had both. And he charged me for the regular quality when both of the things I got were more expensive. Said "Wow, we really did bad that day!"  At least he was totally cool about it.


----------

